# New cardboard cases from Asus.



## LAN_deRf_HA (Mar 9, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K4spLDtzkgk

I can't really picture this taking off, as you're going to have to buy a real case eventually. Seems easier to get a real one right away to save yourself having to swap out later.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 9, 2011)

Is it the 1st of April already?


----------



## Dave65 (Mar 9, 2011)

OMG that will never fly..


----------



## Spectrum (Mar 9, 2011)

pretty sure the team who designed that had all just shared a massive joint.


----------



## HossHuge (Mar 9, 2011)

So we should all go out and buy a new case.  Then, throw the case away and use the box.

I think it's kinda cute.  It might be a good idea as a gift for a kid.  They could use some decorative tape to strengthen it and then decorate it as they please.


----------



## _JP_ (Mar 9, 2011)

This is so freaking awesome! Makes case modding for tool-retarded guys like me so damn easy! 
I'm going to try and get one of these, even if just to test and put flame stickers to OC better!


----------



## Spectrum (Mar 9, 2011)

I wonder if my p8p67 will be shipped in that pre-built cardboard contraption


----------



## Flibolito (Mar 9, 2011)

Any chance on a HAF version made from paper towels and toothpicks


----------



## MRCL (Mar 9, 2011)

No more than ten bucks and those things will sell like mad.


----------



## trickson (Mar 9, 2011)

LOL that is so ghetto ! That thing would go up like a match head ! POOF and the thing is a fire ball ! LOL !


----------



## Spectrum (Mar 10, 2011)

ah, mrcl, doubt 10 dollars would get them selling... 5 would


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 10, 2011)

I still prefer my plexiglass techstation, thank you very much.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 10, 2011)

Dave65 said:


> OMG that will never fly..






ya know though now i think about it it would doo whilst you actually made a scratch built and you would know the exact size of all the bits going init no remakes


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 10, 2011)

Very interesting concept, if they ship that with all motherboards they sell, I think we have a winrar.


----------



## hellrazor (Mar 10, 2011)

It's not a bad idea, it's just that there are better ideas.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 10, 2011)

Not a bad idea, assuming it is free, since they are just providing something that they would already be providing, a box, with the motherboard.


----------



## Chryonn (Mar 11, 2011)

what made me lol was the reporter taking so seriously. yes, this does look like a joke or something some tech guys cooked up while baked, but thinking about it, it makes sense; buy this and you can use it while waiting for your new case to arrive. although in my experience i've always bought everything together and wait for them to arrive before building.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 11, 2011)

Chryonn said:


> although in my experience i've always bought everything together and wait for them to arrive before building.



Agreed, it is such a hassle to assemble the computer, then disasseble it and put it in the proper case.  I always just wait the day or so extra if I don't have the case yet.


----------



## Trigger911 (Mar 11, 2011)

yea its pretty slick tho ... i would so sell one to a customer lmao ...


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 11, 2011)

This is Bi-Winning.

Cheap AND useable!


----------



## Trigger911 (Mar 11, 2011)

can also say its earth friendly ....


----------



## 20mmrain (Mar 11, 2011)

OMG! That Case is SOOOOO! hardcore! I am selling my $250 Dollar Lian Li Case for that ASAP!


----------



## xXxBREAKERxXx (Mar 13, 2011)

A little bit fire. And there is no PC


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 13, 2011)

xXxBREAKERxXx said:


> A little bit fire. And there is no PC



If there is any sort of fire the PC is gone anyway.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 13, 2011)

Honestly guys, have you ever seen a pc go up in flames anyway? 
No longer than I keep a rig up this would be a win for me...


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 14, 2011)

Awww shit yeah!

I hope Asus do start shipping all mobos with these, hell I'd actually keep at-least one rig in a box forever! lol


----------



## cever89 (Mar 31, 2011)

Interesting idea, but possible fire hazard?

The good news is that according to the video, these "cases" actually come with the motherboard, so you should have to pay extra for them. With a lifetime of a year, I don't think I would want to have to change things out just because my case actually started rotting or something.


----------



## ctrain (Mar 31, 2011)

cever89 said:


> Interesting idea, but possible fire hazard?
> 
> The good news is that according to the video, these "cases" actually come with the motherboard, so you should have to pay extra for them. With a lifetime of a year, I don't think I would want to have to change things out just because my case actually started rotting or something.



worry not because it's pretty hard to ignite cardboard, especially corrugated cardboard.


----------



## michaeltyson (Apr 5, 2011)

AHAHAHA thats probably the craziest case idea i have ever seen.


----------

